# I heard a rumor about some Audi Exclusive S3s



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you're thinking about buying an Audi S3 this year and you want something a little different, keep your eyes on this space. I can't give specifics yet, but I'm hearing there will be a VERY limited number of cars being built in a few different configurations with small numbers of each configuration. I will publish more information as soon as I'm able, but be aware. This will be a very cool thing.


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

opcorn:opcorn: Very interested opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

I placed my order for a 2016 s3, now dont tell me I'm going to have yo change it! If they even let me now.


----------



## xgrudgex (Jan 25, 2001)

Can't wait to hear what this is all about! When are we expecting news??


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Interesting...


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Production on MY2015s is pretty much over (about two weeks left?) so I'm assuming these are late MY cars that are getting some special treatment, and that means they should either already be built and on the way here, or they'll be finishing production very soon. That's pretty cool that they're doing this -- I wonder how Audi is determining which dealers will get these Exclusive cars, and how quickly they'll be sold out. I can't imagine the dealers won't start contacting customers that they know have shown interest.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

jsausley said:


> Production on MY2015s is pretty much over (about two weeks left?) so I'm assuming these are late MY cars that are getting some special treatment, and that means they should either already be built and on the way here, or they'll be finishing production very soon. That's pretty cool that they're doing this -- I wonder how Audi is determining which dealers will get these Exclusive cars, and how quickly they'll be sold out. I can't imagine the dealers won't start contacting customers that they know have shown interest.


I don't have full details, but the way they were presented to me is a specific build number unlike the Nogaro Edition S4 that could later be built. I don't know if these can also be built later, and the numbers are much smaller than Nogaro S4, but with several different configurations (likely colors). My guess is that they'll hit and go into dealers and it'll be a scramble to keep track of which ones are where and still available. This is ALL conjecture though as I have just a very basic understanding of what's coming and when more is available, I will make sure to post here unless a dealer with more knowledge beats me to it.


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have full details, but the way they were presented to me is a specific build number unlike the Nogaro Edition S4 that could later be built. I don't know if these can also be built later, and the numbers are much smaller than Nogaro S4, but with several different configurations (likely colors). My guess is that they'll hit and go into dealers and it'll be a scramble to keep track of which ones are where and still available. This is ALL conjecture though as I have just a very basic understanding of what's coming and when more is available, I will make sure to post here unless a dealer with more knowledge beats me to it.


I am working on negotiations to order an S3 this month, but this makes me want to wait. Especially if there is any chance of a nogaro one. Only thing I am hoping for is that they included the S Sport seats too. I'd love to ask the dealer I am working with about this, but how do I reference what we are talking about?


----------



## MO_VW (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm hoping for an L.L.Bean edition!!! :laugh:


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

Also just placed an order for a '16 S3 over the weekend--- any rough ideas/expectations on pricing for Audi exclusives? I've seen their interiors well over $10k on other models....


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

blackoptic said:


> Also just placed an order for a '16 S3 over the weekend--- any rough ideas/expectations on pricing for Audi exclusives? I've seen their interiors well over $10k on other models....


This is true... the nogaro edition S4s were MSRP at over $62k and I've seen some Audi Exclusive colored S3's (not even fully loaded) MSRP around $54k. This could easily be a mid-$50's S3 which is pretty pricey for the car.


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

Audi Exclusive interiors are usually not available on an S3. Paint costs $3900. So if an exclusive pkg including interior is what's in the works, that would be different - and probably expensive. But who knows?

Sent from my C6806_GPe using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

The only thing I would care about is a manual. Nonetheless its too late for me. Im off to pick up my car next week Tuesday.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

Carrot on a stick... S3 - RS3 - Special Edition Something - What Ever The Heck Is Next! Thank goodness the S3 was the car I couldn't afford in the first place so I don't have to worry about whats next!

$3k for special paint job! Only if I could park it in my living room and stare at it each day. I have way to much anxiety already driving my plain old factory standard paint job on these crappy Michigan roads!!! Paint jobs don't last a day here!

I did wrapped it in Xpel hoping to prolong it...


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

hmm, subscribed for more info


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

S3+ or me no care


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

SDS3 said:


> This is true... the nogaro edition S4s were MSRP at over $62k and I've seen some Audi Exclusive colored S3's (not even fully loaded) MSRP around $54k. This could easily be a mid-$50's S3 which is pretty pricey for the car.


I agree...difficult to justify when getting into the range of a well optioned S4 (maybe a slight change with the B9's---but still). Either way, I am still intrigued to see the configurations of these cars and will certainly enjoy the pictures to come!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Nogaro Edition was interesting, in that had you tried to build that yourself it would have cost a lot more than the package price they put together. That said, it may have been a bit ambitious. Hopefully these will have more of a budget in mind.


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The Nogaro Edition was interesting, in that had you tried to build that yourself it would have cost a lot more than the package price they put together. That said, it may have been a bit ambitious. Hopefully these will have more of a budget in mind.


I agree, here's hoping!


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

So if they're releasing a few special Audi exclusive colors, you're still paying the $3900 for it, right? It's not like you'd be getting some special deal for this limited run, right?


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Dsocohen said:


> So if they're releasing a few special Audi exclusive colors, you're still paying the $3900 for it, right? It's not like you'd be getting some special deal for this limited run, right?


Sort of. The Nogaro edition (the most recent exclusive edition) also came with a unique steering wheel and an interior color you simply couldn't order otherwise, so it's not the same as building your own exclusive car.


----------



## Panch (Aug 27, 2003)

Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xgrudgex (Jan 25, 2001)

Talk to us George!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

xgrudgex said:


> Talk to us George!!


I'm hearing I may have pics and details later today. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Phanuel (Sep 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry for the wait.


Grabbing the torches and pitchforks now.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Dsocohen said:


> So if they're releasing a few special Audi exclusive colors, you're still paying the $3900 for it, right? It's not like you'd be getting some special deal for this limited run, right?


They didn't charge for the grey paint on launch edition cars, wasn't that an exclusive color?


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hmm wonder what it could be??


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

I can't wait to hear the story on these!!


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

Revolver1966 said:


> They didn't charge for the grey paint on launch edition cars, wasn't that an exclusive color?


If you search back folks posted their window stickers for the launch edition S3s. That paint was not free. It was incorporated into the $3500 cost of the Daytona Launch package. Other options were not in those cars like B&O stereo or the convenience package (not in base car). MSRP was $49,765 without B&O and convenience package, nor advanced technology package availabe on S3 Prestige. My S3 Prestige with every option MSRP was $50,800. But the Daytona edition it might have been a bargain if the vehicle matched your needs.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

DennisMitchell said:


> If you search back folks posted their window stickers for the launch edition S3s. That paint was not free. It was incorporated into the $3500 cost of the Daytona Launch package. Other options were not in those cars like B&O stereo or the convenience package (not in base car). MSRP was $49,765 without B&O and convenience package, nor advanced technology package availabe on S3 Prestige. My S3 Prestige with every option MSRP was $50,800. But the Daytona edition it might have been a bargain if the vehicle matched your needs.


Oh wow, my memory was just off. Remembered a guy posting how he bought a launch edition for $45Kish.


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

well it looks like pink and light green will be standard colors!  LOL


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Chio-4 said:


> well it looks like pink and light green will be standard colors!  LOL


Maybe copper and chocolate brown too


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

*Anyone see this?*










Here's the tag line:
The Audi S3 exclusive edition is available in Glut Orange, Viper Green, Vegas Yellow, Misano Red and Sepang Blue. Only 25 total units are available.

If you click through all the pictures on the Audi website, it looks like each comes with S Sport seats with color-matched stitching and color-matched aluminum trim.


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

Dsocohen said:


> Here's the tag line:
> The Audi S3 exclusive edition is available in Glut Orange, Viper Green, Vegas Yellow, Misano Red and Sepang Blue. Only 25 total units are available.
> 
> If you click through all the pictures on the Audi website, it looks like each comes with S Sport seats with color-matched stitching and color-matches aluminum trim.


Link? I cant find it


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

bterra said:


> Link? I cant find it


click on “Explore the Audi S3 exclusive edition”

http://www.audiusa.com/technology/design/Audi-exclusive


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.audiusa.com/technology/design/Audi-exclusive


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Dsocohen said:


> Here's the tag line:
> The Audi S3 exclusive edition is available in Glut Orange, Viper Green, Vegas Yellow, Misano Red and Sepang Blue. Only 25 total units are available.
> 
> If you click through all the pictures on the Audi website, it looks like each comes with S Sport seats with color-matched stitching and color-matched aluminum trim.


Oh, my god. Want the orange so bad￼


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

Revolver1966 said:


> Oh, my god. Want the orange so bad￼


Me too or the Viper Green! I just placed an order two days ago for a 2016 Sepang and I have an email into my sales guy to see if he has any more details regarding these 25 units. Since there are so few, it's likely that my whole state of Texas might only see one unit. I can't imagine what the mark up might be. Probably at least $5-$10k.


----------



## Panch (Aug 27, 2003)

Holy crap 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SDS3 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am disappointed that it's Sepang which is already available and not Nogaro... :facepalm:


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

Those colors don't do jack for me....^^^ If Nogaro was an option..then yes. But the premium on these colors is going to be ridiculous.
Still waiting for the RS3 to hit our shores. If the price is too high for one, I will see what's out there for an S3 preowned and go from there for modding and tuning.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

The red and sepang don't make sense. Should have offered a nice brown.


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

Revolver1966 said:


> The red and sepang don't make sense. Should have offered a nice brown.


They added Beluga Brown to the standard list of colors not too long ago. It's not a bad looking brown, but Ipanema Brown would have been nicer. Maybe there's a top secret Skittles sponsorship going down. "Audi. Taste the engineering."


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Definitely curious about the pricing but would have to say that it would be impossible to justify $5-10K markup for blue stitching and aluminum on an otherwise identical Sepang.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Dsocohen said:


> They added Beluga Brown to the standard list of colors not too long ago. It's not a bad looking brown, but Ipanema Brown would have been nicer. Maybe there's a top secret Skittles sponsorship going down. "Audi. Taste the engineering."


Ipanema is amazing. Exactly the color that came to mind. They made M&Ms in that color


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Colour matching stitching on the interior is nice. The colour trim is a bit much for my stomach.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Umm, those colors are nice, but any other exclusive options other than window dressing? No power adders or tech stuff? If they really get extra $10K for these cars, I would be surprised. I would rather save the cash & spend it on stage 3 kit and go C7 Corvette hunting... Wonder if you get it back on the back end with higher resale value... I doubt it.

Perhaps I can take my run of the mill Monsoon Grey with the 2 tone interior, Wrap it in any exclusive color I want, install recaro seats in the front with 2 tone diamond stitching, color matched backing & trim, and stick on the audi exclusive emblems for less money... 

Seriously though, if I was rich & didn't mind spending a lot of extra money on a car that is not any better performing than the standard one, but I could say I have one of 25 in the USA, I would totally get one! And it will for sure be worth at least $500 more than the standard one when you trade it in.:laugh:


----------



## xgrudgex (Jan 25, 2001)

Realistically these cars should be no more than $3900 than a car without this package right? It's not worth thousands of extra dollars just to get color matched stitching and some colorful trim bits, no?


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

They will probably be reasonably priced but hard as hell to get unless you have the money and know they exist to get one secured. They will hold their value, especially the Orange, green and yellow. Why? They're cool! CPO shoppers will be all over these. I would.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

Should have went with Nogaro Blue and Merlin Purple instead of sepang and misano.!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

twenzel said:


> Should have went with Nogaro Blue and Merlin Purple instead of sepang and misano.!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly. Or Nardo Grey considering everyone loves that color. Purple and Nardo Grey or Red and Blue? Hmm. An Ipanema RS3 may be my next auto goal if its worth an extra 12 months' saving up for it which is nice considering it is gonna be that long to get here.

Audi and their damn trickles of goodness: "aww, want lime green? okay here are 25. Want it with CarPlay? Nope wait 7 months and miss the interior stuff"by the time the S3 is fully released the RS will drop.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, Sepang and Misano Red is not an exclusive color. lol. 



They should have went with that bright blue and *Piedmont red*, the color they originally showed off the 8V in concept. :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I see pics are out. Great. I'm about to post it on our blog too and will start a new thread about these where it's a little less coy in the beginning and gets straight to the point. Watch for it in the main A3/S3 forum.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Someone on this thread who posted a guess of $10K higher, nailed the pricing. Wow, $8K more for the blue & red, $10K more for the other 3 colors. I have to say, I am really surprised they want that much extra for a paint job & extra stitching... I guess it's the exclusivity of only 25 cars in the US. So I wonder, when it's time to trade it in, will these be worth $10K more than my standard Monsoon Grey? Like I said before, if I wrap my car in one of those colors with matching interior & recaro seats & stick the audi exclusive badge on, will it be instantly worth extra $10K? or is it really the "X of 25" badge I need to stick on to make it worth that much? Umm, how much is the RS3 again?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Xanlith said:


> Definitely curious about the pricing but would have to say that it would be impossible to justify $5-10K markup for blue stitching and aluminum on an otherwise identical Sepang.


seriously
nothing aside from color and some trim. interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

RyanA3 said:


> seriously
> nothing aside from color and some trim. interesting.


This isn't particularly surprising. To change out power would require re-certification that would cause even higher pricing that would be unattainable at such a small run of just 25 cars. Other than wheels, what else would you propose they do given the limitations on such a small run?


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

Suddenly my car doesn't feel as special! It's nice to see how the interior looks in orange though.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Sandman626 said:


> Suddenly my car doesn't feel as special! It's nice to see how the interior looks in orange though.


They should split the option for interior and exterior. I want more of a sleeper look--not sleeper exactly but a blends in with traffic kind of look. I was thinking brown or something that blends in but isn't grayscale.

That green stitching looks badass, though!


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

CbutterK said:


> Someone on this thread who posted a guess of $10K higher, nailed the pricing. Wow, $8K more for the blue & red, $10K more for the other 3 colors. I have to say, I am really surprised they want that much extra for a paint job & extra stitching... I guess it's the exclusivity of only 25 cars in the US. So I wonder, when it's time to trade it in, will these be worth $10K more than my standard Monsoon Grey? Like I said before, if I wrap my car in one of those colors with matching interior & recaro seats & stick the audi exclusive badge on, will it be instantly worth extra $10K? or is it really the "X of 25" badge I need to stick on to make it worth that much? Umm, how much is the RS3 again?


Ok I found the skinny. I hope cross linking is allowed:

http://www.audiworld.com/articles/3-limited-production-audi-exclusive-s3-offerings/


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This isn't particularly surprising. To change out power would require re-certification that would cause even higher pricing that would be unattainable at such a small run of just 25 cars. Other than wheels, what else would you propose they do given the limitations on such a small run?


:thumbup:


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

Revolver1966 said:


> Or Nardo Grey considering everyone loves that color.


That's not a color. It is Grey.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

jeff968 said:


> That's not a color. It is Grey.


Paint shade


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Revolver1966 said:


> Paint shade


primer


----------



## Frosty_spl (Aug 4, 2003)

$60k? No thanks. I'd rather wait and have an M2 or RS3.

Still looks sweet though.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Frosty_spl said:


> $60k? No thanks. I'd rather wait and have an M2 or RS3.
> 
> Still looks sweet though.


Or a TT-S, which will be a FANTASTIC car.


----------



## Frosty_spl (Aug 4, 2003)

Revolver1966 said:


> Or a TT-S, which will be a FANTASTIC car.


Yea! Forgot about that one. Love it!


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Not impressed with this release. Quite immature and downmarket for a higher tier brand.


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

Fizzboy7 said:


> Not impressed with this release. Quite immature and downmarket for a higher tier brand.


I have to agree! Not impressed at all actually turned off! Looks like it's marketed to a 16 yo !


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> This isn't particularly surprising. To change out power would require re-certification that would cause even higher pricing that would be unattainable at such a small run of just 25 cars. Other than wheels, what else would you propose they do given the limitations on such a small run?


true true.
how about a big 01 on the driver and passenger side doors? LOL.
I guess you're right, it would have to be wheels, if anything else.
cheers


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> true true.
> how about a big 01 on the driver and passenger side doors? LOL.
> I guess you're right, it would have to be wheels, if anything else.
> cheers


How about at least an RS3 brakes for that extra 10G's they are asking for?, and maybe the license plate flipper, so that when you are speeding in those bright colors and about to get pulled over, you can rotate the license plate to a different one, a la James Bond Aston Martin...:facepalm:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

CbutterK said:


> How about at least an RS3 brakes for that extra 10G's they are asking for?, and maybe the license plate flipper, so that when you are speeding in those bright colors and about to get pulled over, you can rotate the license plate to a different one, a la James Bond Aston Martin...:facepalm:


big brakes
bigger IC
a few things to make the car really attractive to tuners.
that would be sweet.


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

CbutterK said:


> How about at least an RS3 brakes for that extra 10G's they are asking for?, and maybe the license plate flipper, so that when you are speeding in those bright colors and about to get pulled over, you can rotate the license plate to a different one, a la James Bond Aston Martin...:facepalm:


"Integrating" homelink into the S3 filled the quota for any extras... oh wait, I think you're hide-away license plate would also fall under the "n/a w/ WPT" category and not be available on Prestige


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Extra $10G and you still don't get Park Assist, Auto-Engine, Hold-Assist, the full dash LCD as the 8V Concept had (or the afordable Chrysler 200 shows off with), dynamic front and rear headlight indicators 

That alumini inlay design looks luxury over this painted over color. 

And those Super Sports seats are overrated, I rather they added Memory Seats. 


If I was in the market for S3 and was going to get Audi Exclusive, after seeing this. I'd just wait for that RS3 sedan and call it a day.


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

Dsocohen said:


> Ok I found the skinny. I hope cross linking is allowed:
> 
> http://www.audiworld.com/articles/3-limited-production-audi-exclusive-s3-offerings/


I may have found one in Vermont. No pics yet so hard to confirm...

http://www.audisouthburlington.com/...ngton+VT-e2e5aadc0a0a00495f0eaedddcc70ddd.htm


----------

